# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  chi mình hỏi mã nguồn này là Joomla hay Php hay .Net

## quangcaodienlanh

lang thang trên các diễn đàn thấy mấy bác kêu share code trang thiết kế nhà em cũng dang cần 1 trang như kiểu ấy về .NET để tham khảo chuẩn bị sẽ học 1 khóa .NET chứ em cà rốt lắm chưa hiểu được
tiện đây anh em có cách nào nhìn 1 trang web bất kì nào mà biết nó sử dụng mã nguồn nào hok xin chỉ bảo

----------

